
World's Largest Meatpacking Firm Wants to Test Out Robot Butchers - larubbio
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2016/01/05/461377861/worlds-largest-meatpacking-firm-wants-to-test-out-robot-butchers
======
larubbio
Any article that talks about automating what are currently manual tasks I find
interesting, but this article had a quote that stuck out to me.

"Workers are really cheaper than machines," Stull says. "Machines have to be
maintained. They have to be taken good care of. And that's not really true of
workers."

I wonder how much longer workers will be cheaper than machines, I'm also
struck by the bluntness of the attitude towards being good to workers.

